# PuppetsWar does "cyber anthropods" (necron wraiths)



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Not bad for those who want to field these guys before the second wave and hate the current metal verions from GW...

They seem to have a lot more necron styled stuff lately, and I think they look quite alright. k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Those look good enough to field even after the second wave. They even come pre modeled with the whip coil, oh puppets of war you know just how we like it.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna wait till I see what GW has in store for these models, and if I don't feel like they are worth it, or I can't kitbash them to how I want them, these will be my go to.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A lot of armies plan on using 6-12 of them so kit bashing isn't always a feasible or good solution.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I covered that these were comming about two weeks ago here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106981

Nice though to see them further along then the WIP pic they last had up of them.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I snatched these of their FB newsfeed. They don't have any official pics on their website yet last time I checked. 

I must say I really didn't expect this good an outcome when I saw their greens pop up on my FB... But they did some wonderfull work with the bases and the whips imo. They look very "matrix sentinel" like, in the best possible way imo.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I agree... I like them alot myself. Probably get a few myself if GW don't hurry the heck up with theirs.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

GW has one month, one month, then we all go get our fix from the puppet master.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=96

Looks like puppetswar did put a VERY attractive price on their wraiths. €17.50 for 3 of these guys will most likely trump whatever price GW puts on their wraith/spider combo box... This might be one of the more effective choices (gaming wise) for your cash out there if you are a necron player.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

elmir said:


> http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=96
> 
> Looks like puppetswar did put a VERY attractive price on their wraiths. €17.50 for 3 of these guys will most likely trump whatever price GW puts on their wraith/spider combo box... This might be one of the more effective choices (gaming wise) for your cash out there if you are a necron player.


makes little difference,official plastic will trump resin every time


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Careful there bits. I still think this would beat out the GW kit if it ends up being 15-20 buck for a single model from GW. I don't think many sane people would opt to pay 50+ dollars more for 3 models when they could get them for 23 dollars. Especially those that plan on running giant bricks of them. If you get around 10 you would end up saving more then 150 Dollars. Now I don't give a shit what model GW comes out with if its a matter of 150-300 dollars.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thing is though, can't use these at any GW store, or tourament.... so the official models will still sell.

That and theres no Particle casters or transdimensional beamer for them...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

People use those (Maybe a particle caster for wound allocation)?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It should be too much of a problem for a necron player to convert those two weapon choices if you are going down the frugal path with these miniatures though. 

Particle pistols and staves galore from the other sets... I don't think any necron player will have a lack of bits lying around. 

And yeah, it's obvious that you cannot use these at your local tourney or GW... That goes for all third party miniatures. Third party mini's are usually hit or miss, but with these sculpts and "dat pricetag", I say this is bang on target...


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

Short of Throne of Skulls what other big GW tournies are people worried about? I live in the North Cali area and things like the Contest of Champions and Bay Area Open allow counts as models, and those are 2 of the largest in the area.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Usually only GW hosted tournaments strongly enforce the model restrictions. My area alone has 2-3 big tournaments that allow legitimate looking proxies.


----------

